

Cedvel - A Web-Based Tool For Designing Grid Systems - Hirvesh
http://cedvel.com

======
Hirvesh
via Functionn - Open Source Resources For Web Developers & Designers:
[http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/11/cedvel-online-tool-
for...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/11/cedvel-online-tool-for-
designing-grid.html)

P.S. Functionn contains a whole lot more of awesome resouces like Cedvel.
There only a fraction of them I can post here at a time. Take a look if you're
interested, and subscribe:

<http://functionn.blogspot.com>

